# 2005 Nissan X-trail



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

took delivery July 13, 2004 
Canadian Version


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the Xtrail...just not the centered gauge cluster. Now drop it on some 26's.


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

andre said:


> I like the Xtrail...just not the centered gauge cluster. Now drop it on some 26's.


thanks
I was surprised how quickly you can adapt to the centered cluster. No worry about the steering wheel blocking the guages and the guages are closer to your normal sightlines. Your passenger gets to watch how fast you are travelling  
The stock tires are 215 65 16 and I have seen some posted with 20 inch wheels.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

andre said:


> I like the Xtrail...just not the centered gauge cluster. Now drop it on some 26's.


no no
keep it sport ute

maybe 2-5 in lift
bigger, knobby tires :thumbup:


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> no no
> keep it sport ute
> 
> maybe 2-5 in lift
> bigger, knobby tires :thumbup:


You are right. In fact we will be trying some mild off road trails in the Batchawana Bay area north of Sault Ste Marie in the next couple of weeks.

The trans canada highway is in green on the attached map and there are mild 4x4 trails for around 45km (see dotted line to right). The route cannot be driven by regular vehicles mainly because of the clearance requirements. I suppose those 26 inch wheels would be wrecked on the potholes. 

http://uk.multimap.com/wi/59380.htm


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Actually, I've seen some here with 17-18" BBS that don't look too severely over-blinged... with nice fat 245s, I think...

But the sport-ute route would be nice... don't know how much more you would need to do with it, though... maybe just some SE-R headers and a custom exhaust, plus a snorkel.  ... 2" lift seems just about right. 

BTW, nice ride!


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

niky said:


> Actually, I've seen some here with 17-18" BBS that don't look too severely over-blinged... with nice fat 245s, I think...
> 
> But the sport-ute route would be nice... don't know how much more you would need to do with it, though... maybe just some SE-R headers and a custom exhaust, plus a snorkel.  ... 2" lift seems just about right.
> 
> BTW, nice ride!


Thanks Niky!
I think I will wait a couple of years for the snorkel though ! :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Wiper Shaker*

hey.. just found a unique product and made in Canada (Ontario) and works with the X-Trail according to their Web site. I read a review on the news wires today about this product and had to see it! If you are into gadgets and are looking for one for your X-Trail... look at this!

http://www.wipershaker.com/


Stephen (9 days and counting)


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

andre said:


> I like the Xtrail...just not the centered gauge cluster. Now drop it on some 26's.


The maximum wheel you can safely get away with is a 20 inch. Not only will it stress out the rear link suspension, bottom out the rear under potholes, but will also increase your stopping distance thanks to the rotational inertia.

I've seen an X-Trail with 22 inch wheels but it was only for show since the wheels could not turn inside the wells.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

lol I was joking.


----------

